# AK47 Question



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

What would be a decent price on a stock AK 47? I have recently let a friend drag me into the world of soviet surplus rifle research and accumulation, and would like to have one of these as well. It seems they were much more available a few years ago, but there is bound to be a ton of them around. Also can a SKS be found at more reasonable prices?


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

people want WAY too much for an sks nowadays, they think because they add a crappy folding stock that it is worth $300+ dollars

i remember paying $180 for an Sks, and im only 26 so it wasnt THAT long ago

Aks are running $400 and up, the cheapest being the century WASR10, centerfiresytems.com has the best prices on em


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I am 34 and can remember when SKS's were in the $100 range. I just figured they were junk, but turns out they are great functioning firearms. Wished I bought a couple when I was in college now. At the prices you quoted, I would for sure lean toward the AK over the SKS.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Your question is too broad to answer. Its like asking how much a four door sedan costs. The prices are all over the place.

Are you wanting a shooter? A collector? The uber most tacticool AK?

True Soviet AKMs and AK-47s are rare and hard to come by and usually fetch at least a grand. A beautiful '77 Soviet AKM lives with me. hehe


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

Just a shooter, as it was built. Looks like more research is needed on my part. By the way, I replied to your pm concerning the Aquasport.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

If youre looking for a shooter get an AK-74 as ammo is ALOT cheaper.


----------



## sureline (Oct 19, 2007)

Hell i bought my first 2 SKS's for $79.00 each with 1200 rounds for each. That was a long time ago.Now i look for 22's ,any body got any.


----------

